# Cape Cod



## chefish (Aug 23, 2008)

Where the hell are the bass?


----------



## Slammer (Nov 8, 2005)

They should start arriving any day now.


----------



## Slammer (Nov 8, 2005)

They are here now,bluefish too.


----------



## robc22 (Oct 20, 2009)

*canal.....bass*

They are in the canal hard right now.......up to 28-30 pounds.......rubber shads are working well......


----------



## chefish (Aug 23, 2008)

you ever see anyone in a kayak in there? Just curious as I know the currents are a little insane.


----------



## Slammer (Nov 8, 2005)

chefish said:


> you ever see anyone in a kayak in there? Just curious as I know the currents are a little insane.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Kayaks are forbidden in the canal.But I did see one once,a big yellow sea kayak zooming through.You better have the current with you.


----------



## Slammer (Nov 8, 2005)

Big Sebile Swimmers are the ticket in the Canal this year.


----------

